# Epson 7890 - Can it be turned into a dye sub printer?



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi! Newbie here.

I run a textile print design studio, and we currently have our 18 x 24" samples printed by a third-party digital printer. We are looking to move the process in house, most likely with dye sublimation printing.

Question #1. Epson 7890 -- Can it be turned into a dye sublimation printer?

Question #2. If we have a 16 x 24 heat press, can we split the pressing of an 18 x 24 sample (or larger) into separate pressings? For example, I would press the left half first, and then press the right half, with some overlap over the previously pressed area? I don't know if too much pressing would damage the already-pressed, overlapped area. Sorry if I'm not making sense, it's kind of tricky to explain without a visual!

I'm forever grateful for any advice you may have!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Epson 78XX series is a great dye sub printer. You also now can free yourself from poor quality high priced ink made by Sawgrass. We use J-Teck ink and the techology, colors, and price cannot be matched. There are more issues than one can count in double pressing. It really is not viable in most everyday situations.


----------



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

If double pressing is not a viable option, how do you recommend heat pressing an 18 x 24" sample?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Presses and printers are kind of like hot dogs and hot dog buns where typically they do not match up.

You are kind of stuck in the middle of the desk top and the wide format worlds.

When you say 18 x 24" sample what are you printing for a "sample".


----------



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

The 18 x 24" sample we print is literally just an 18 x 24" rectangle of fabric that is covered completely with the printed design. It is just one-sided; the other side is left blank. We sell them to apparel companies who use them as "inspiration" for developing printed fabrics for their clothing collections.

The sample is not made for wearing, so there is no need for me to be concerned with how the printed design will "last" as it will not ever be washed.

I see that there are 16 x 20" heat presses that are affordable; when it goes up to 20 x 25" the price jumps dramatically and that is putting me off.

I'm wondering what happens when there is an overlapped area that may get heat pressed twice, taking into consideration that it will never be washed.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Washing has zero effect on dye sublimation. If you post a pic of what you create maybe we could all assist you better.


----------



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

Sure. I'm attaching a picture here. It's really just a rectangle of fabric; the pictured sample is attached to a header card printed on cardstock -- ignore that.

I would heat press a piece of fabric larger than the image, and then trim the excess white borders off after pressing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry if not grasping your issue - What is wrong with a 16 x 24" sample? You could never split a pattern like that and get a professional print.


----------



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

A 16 x 24" sample might be doable, but our 18 x 24" samples are already small for this industry.

Just so we're clear, the transfer paper would be the full size of the design. It would only be the application of heat that would be done in two passes. I have read that there is adhesive spray you can use to affix the paper to the fabric so it doesn't shift around during handling.

I'm just curious -- what happens when the transfer paper + fabric is heated for twice the amount of recommended time? Cracking? Ghosting? Damage to fabric?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There is Pro Spray that some dye sub distributors sell for $15.00. Kevin at Johnson Plastic was kind enough to tell me years back to just use repostioning spray which is available at Walmart for about $4.00. 

When you reheat a dye sub garment it will reactivate the ink to vaporize again. 

The only way to know the effect on your particle design, ink, paper is to try it.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The double pressing would probably not be a major issue, but the wrinkles at the edge of the paper might be. Then there is the shrinking of the material when heated to consider also. Like was already said the only way to know would be to do one and see what happens.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

For what it's worth, I have tried double pressing and "piecing together" designs on shirts trying to
accomplish "all over" prints. I have used two separate prints (two pieces of paper), two separate
presses, with overlap of prints. 
My results were that the overlap area is very obvious because the first print re-gassed and some
of the vividness of colors was lost.
If you use a single piece of paper and press twice, you may avoid this, however, IMHO it would be
very difficult to move or slide your fabric and paper on the platen and not have a ghosting problem after
a second press.
I get the impression that you are not currently doing sublimation and maybe haven't done it or seen it.
Based on your business description I think you may want to consider either being happy with sending out
smaller print samples or biting the bullet and getting a bigger press.
You are setting yourself up for a situation where you are going to be trying a new thing (sublimation) that
has a pretty steep learning curve anyway and then on top of that trying to do something that even advanced and practiced sublimators wouldn't do.
If you are selling fabric designs, your samples would be your lifeblood. They must be perfect and I don't think you will accomplish that with a too-small platen.
Larger heat presses are expensive (I am looking for one myself) however, you could always also print scarves or some similar item, put your logo on it and send those to potential customers as a "business card"
sample. Might help pay for your press anyway.
Good luck and let us all know what your results end up being


----------



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your help, everyone.

No, I have not tried this type of printing yet myself. I have been desperately trying to find someone in the NYC area who will let me test out some transfers on different fabrics with their heat press in exchange for some cold, hard cash, but I haven't had any luck.

There's no way I will invest in a printer / heat press without testing out the process first, but I'm kind of at a loss about where I can do this.

I love your printed scarf "business card" idea!


----------



## textiledesigner (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I just had another thought --

Are there companies who will press the fabric for me? If I handle the printing of the transfers of my end (to control the color output, etc), is it possible to ship these transfers with the fabric to someone who will simply press them?

If so, any recommendations?


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

at the beginning of your post you are referring to a third party digital printer that make your sample

why you want to make them instead ?

DT


----------

